# plowing home for big company owners!



## ScnicExcellence (Jun 9, 2008)

I just found out two days ago that i am doing the snow clearing for the home of a major company, and his mothers house and sisters house.

the best thing about this is that all three are the first three accounts i have gotten and i love doing them.

The reason why i am posting this up is because.

What should i do now that i know they own this company should i offer a good discount on their services if they recomend to their employees to use my services?

Or should i just leave it alone and never think of it again.

I already got two more contracts from two of their higher up employees, this is how i found out they are the owners of it.

so in total i got 5 contracts including the owners just from him alone.

What would you do in this situation?

Do you think they are testing my services at their house to see if i would be suitable next year at their business location?

They have a fair sized business location and would be a nice grab for me if i could get it.


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

Approch next him at the end of the season about doing the business next year. Let the employees decide for themself if they want you. Or ask to put up a flyer in the break room about snow removal. I probably wouldn't give a discount.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Usually I get the big job and then they want their driveway thrown in for nothing but the problem is the driveway is 25 miles in the wrong direction. Just go about your buisness in the same matter and see how it goes.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr (Dec 7, 2007)

JD Dave;677132 said:


> Usually I get the big job and then they want their driveway thrown in for nothing but the problem is the driveway is 25 miles in the wrong direction. Just go about your buisness in the same matter and see how it goes.


Too funny as that happened to me this year. They gave me the contract, BUT I have to do the owners house that is 15 miles away for FREE!!! I said fine, no salt, I will only plow when it is 3" or better and he has to call and say it needs it as it iss a town away and protected by a lot of houses and trees. They never have the same amount of snow we do there.
Also, let them decide and the thing about trying to get the business part, I agree bring it up at the end of the season....


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Just do a great job, and he will tell his sisters uncle's cousin's brother friends as well...


----------



## ScnicExcellence (Jun 9, 2008)

yeah i am doing a good job i think so far.

I will ask him at the end of the season if i can put in a bid for the snow clearing for the next winter.

I looked up their building on google earth and it looks like they are starting to clear the area behind the building to do an expansion to the building. so maybe i might get lucky and get the landscaping on it too!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

JD Dave;677132 said:


> Usually I get the big job and then they want their driveway thrown in for nothing but the problem is the driveway is 25 miles in the wrong direction. Just go about your buisness in the same matter and see how it goes.


A big brown envelope is usually easier!.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

JohnnyRoyale;677341 said:


> A big brown envelope is usually easier!.


LOL I know that's why I don't have any drives.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Me neither.


----------



## Woodland (Sep 17, 2005)

Just do a good job and treat them fairly. No need to give money away for business that might come your way.


----------



## RODHALL (Nov 23, 2005)

When i started plowing. one of the first people to sign a contract was guy who said "the guy who plowed last year was @$$clown" and he never Knew when or if his drive would get opened up.

recived a check from him 3-4 days after every snow... at the end of the season, i got a call to come over to his office to talk to him... he turned out to be a realator who was building a 40 house HOA for "aduilts" he explaned that there were no children permitted every home owner would be older and the HOA would be doing snow removal on the road and driveways. and asked if i would be willing to do it... i told him i like to look at it first. he said "ok but it is not built yet" I suggested we get togetther in sept and look see. he told me that would work and walked out with me, as i was getting into the truck he shook my hand and gave me $50....

when we sat down to look at it he only had 20 of the places sold and built, i told him what i would cost for the drives and road. he told me to put in a contract and send it over. 2 weeks later the contract came back signed..

i have been doing the 40 House HOA and some of the other stuff he has built... and it has turned into a good working relationship... i know what he wants and he makes sure i get a check a few days after every plowable event.


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

i send out a letter every month with my invoice. simply thanks them and asks how we are doing. a costumer will drop you before telling you the job is shyt


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

What should i do now that i know they own this company should i offer a good discount on their services if they recomend to their employees to use my services?




Never offer a discount. They should think and should expect that the price you give is the best price you can give. Years ago I gave discounts because I was scared I wouldn't get a job. You do it once and they might keep on asking for it.

You should sell your business on the service and quality workmanshiop that you do not on price. If they are the type that always want to dicker about price you will probably get fed up with them and dump them anyway. Don't be scared to charge for your services. That's why you are in business to make money and enjoy what you do. If you wanted to be just statis quo than go work for someone and not have the headaches that are assosiated with running your own business.

I wish you all the best


----------

